# Zurück aus Agypten



## Forellenudo (8. September 2003)

Hallo Boardis

Vor weg,es war ein Traumhafter Urlaub,Hotel einfach super und Essen sowiso.Die Unterwasserwelt ist einfach Traumhaft,wir waren am Donnerstag auf der Insel Mameya und hatten dort ein super Schnorchel Tag in einem der schönsten Riffe im Roten Meer,es ist schon beeindruckend wenn 1m unter dir ein Napoleon Fisch von 1,50 größe vorbeischwimmt,aber das beste war das eine Muräne von fast 2m länge an uns vorbeischwamm(Futtersuche)sagten die Einheimischen,ich war schneller aus dem Wasser wie im Wasser:q Und Freitags gings dann zum Hochseefischen mit einem Troolingboot,als wir anfingen die Köder zu Montieren hatte ich noch große hoffnung das ich einen Fisch fange und bei der Hoffnung blieb es dann auch,der einzige der fing war mein Sohn und zwar einen Dorado und einen Barracuda,den Dorado hatte die Manschaft sofort in die Pfanne gehauen und mit Reis,Salat und viel Bier serviert.Alles in allem war es ein sehr schöner Tag bei Windstärke 7,die Crew sagte uns das dieses auch der Grund sei warum wir so wenig gefangen haben.Und hier ein paar Bilder von den Fischen

Bis dann euer Udo#h


----------



## Forellenudo (8. September 2003)

Und das ist der Fisch der in der Pfanne landete


----------



## Forellenudo (8. September 2003)

Das Geburstagskind mit seinem allerersten Barracuda


----------



## Forellenudo (8. September 2003)

Stolz wie Oskar


----------



## Forellenudo (8. September 2003)

Beim drill seines Barracudas


----------



## angeltreff (8. September 2003)

Ha, hat Dich Dein Sohn wieder abgeledert. 

Was habt Ihr denn mit dem Barracuda gemacht? Kann man den auch essen?


----------



## Forellenudo (8. September 2003)

Hi Angeltreff

Die Besatzung hat den Fisch mitgenommen für die Familie,aber er soll gut schmecken,aber der andere war sehr sehr lecker.

gruß udo#h


----------



## Truttafriend (8. September 2003)

Absolut verschärfte Bilder.
Kann man in Ägypten auch vom Ufer aus fischen? Fliege oder Spinnfischen würde mich auch mal reizen.

Glückwunsch an deinen Sohnemann#h


----------



## grünfüssler (8. September 2003)

geile sache.
schöne fische und schöne bilder...........
aber wo ist denn der wind geblieben ???
windstärke 7 sieht live etwas anderst aus 
gruss........das magwindwiediesaufussel


----------



## Micky Finn (8. September 2003)

Schöne Fische und mit Sicherheit ein Ausflug der Spaß gemacht hat. Das Rote Meer ist meiner Ansicht nach kein Revier für Massenfänge und Meeresriesen kommen auch nur sporadisch vor.

Der Reiz der Fischerei dort liegt vielmehr in dem Umstand, daß man preiswert eine Woche mit dem Boot draussen ist, dort auch an Riffen übernachtet. Die Atmosphäre machts halt. Sonnenauf- und Untergänge, man lebt relaxt in den Tag, schnorchelt in der Mittagspause, cruist unterm Sonnendach und Bob Marleyklängen (oder Ägyptischer Musik) durch die Blaue See und fängt ab und zu seine Fische.

Ich war insgesamt schon fünf mal dort und es war nicht das letzte mal. 

Andreas


----------



## Mühle (8. September 2003)

Hi Udo,

schön, dass ihr wieder zurück seid. Nun wirst Du Dich wieder an die triste Süßwasserangelei bei uns im Rhein gewöhnen müssen. 

Und an Chris: Glückwunsch zu seinen beiden Fischen. Irgendwie hat der von uns allen den besten Draht zum Fisch, scheint mir.:m 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Forellenudo (8. September 2003)

Die Bilder sind Morgens enstanden und der wind kam erst gegen 14.00 Uhr.Wir waren leider zur falschen zeit dort,die Barracuda Schwärme und Thunfischschwärme kommen laut aussage des Kapitäns im Januar-Februar und in der zeit fangen alle sehr gut,und laut aussagen der einheimichen ist reichlich fisch in der zeit vorhanden.In strandnähe sahen wir große schwärme Buckelkopfmakrelen die sehr gut zu erreichen gewesen wären mit der Fliegenrute.Wir werden nächstes Jahr Ostern eine Nilkreutzfahrt machen mit einer Woche Badeaufenthalt in Hurhgada,auch wieder in dem Hotel wo wir waren und dann werde ich meine Ausrüstung mitnehmen.

gruß udo:q


----------



## udorudi (8. September 2003)

moin udo,
starke bilder - mal was ganz anderes…:m 
das wärs noch: im Jan.-Feb. zum thunfischen nach ägypten :g  und im märz nach norge…:m 

gruß udo


----------



## Forellenudo (8. September 2003)

Und so sah das schiff aus


----------



## Forellenudo (8. September 2003)

Und noch einmal


----------



## Sailfisch (18. April 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Agypten*

Darf ich fragen was der Charter in Agypten kostet. War im Jan. 2004 in Mexico, das war mit 150 $ echt günstig.


----------

